# Watch Photography. Any Hints And Tips?



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all, been playing with a cardboard box and a fluorescent lamp today trying to make my first light tent, I've not had a camera very long and this is my first attempt at taking some proper photos of watches, I have a NIKON D90 with a sigma 105mm 1:2.8 Macro lens attached, would love some feedback/constructive criticism and any tips you can give me, I would have taken more photos but being very amateurish my battery ran out and I have no backup (yet). Thanks.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice photos. 2nd photo does it for me .


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A very good first attempt and well worth further efforts.

Rob


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Better than mine 

Agree with Chocko on #2. I find the reflection on #1 a bit distracting, seems to take my focus from the watch. Perhaps play around with some cropping??

A minor suggestion tho, overall good work


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.pistonhea...+watches+thread+

Lots of tips in the above thread


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Like that 1st shot, can't help but think it'd be better with the whole reflection showing though?

Harry.


----------

